# Veggie Garden gone wild I can't believe it has grown so much. Take a look.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone... I can't believe how much my veggie garden has grown... Since i put lime on my garden they have gone nuts wild and everything else i can think of that suits the growing.... I am so very pleased with my potatoes. Wish my dad could see them he taught me how to grow them seeing he was a farmer himself...
Indi has fresh silver beat to eat and also chick weed to it is also going crazy. Ill take a photo of that after and post it here.. We are going to get a good crop of beans peas and i can't wait to see the potatoes... First time for Capsicum but there is only little flowers on them.. My gabbage has is also going nuts to... I also use special thrive and other good things in the soil all organic... So here is my wonderful garden...

Potato plants






Indigo's silver beat






Pea flower


Bean flower


The peas are up more since i took the photo's of Friday










Potato plant


Indigo's chick Weed.


Black Tomato not ripe yet.


A little visitor on my potato leaves Lady Bird




Black Russian Tomatoes. I grew these




Thank you for stopping by to look.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, Lyn, that looks very nice  You are going to have a great and healthy crop very soon!  Thank you for showing us pictures of your lovely garden you worked so hard on


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Lyn, that looks very nice  You are going to have a great and healthy crop very soon!  Thank you for showing us pictures of your lovely garden you worked so hard on


Thank you Gi Gi. I can't wait to try the beat root and the other veggies in my garden.... I am so very please with it....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

They are really doing so well Lyn. Just wish I could grown things in winter as well as summer but I don't get enough sunlight in my yard anymore.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> They are really doing so well Lyn. Just wish I could grown things in winter as well as summer but I don't get enough sunlight in my yard anymore.


Thanks Kate. The weather is funny right now you think it is going to warm up and then it changes and gets cool again i am back in a jumper again today.. You have been getting hail and rain wind floods in the one day...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's wonderful, Lyn you have been doing an excellent job in tending to your veggie garden! It's great to have your own source of fresh veggies for you, your mother and Indi, now that's quality of life! :2thumbs:

The little ladybug is cute too.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> That's wonderful, Lyn you have been doing an excellent job in tending to your veggie garden! It's great to have your own source of fresh veggies for you, your mother and Indi, now that's quality of life! :2thumbs:
> 
> The little ladybug is cute too.


Thank you Ana... I am very pleased with my garden... And they taste yummy to.. Indi loves his silver beat I don't know why Indi goes crazy over silver beat I don't like eating it... The tomatoes are beautiful and sweet can't wait to try the other veggies...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Luckily where I am Lyn we rarely get hail. It sort of hits on either side of my town and misses us usually. If we get hail it is very small and melts immediately. We have only had one bad hail storm in the 30 odd years I have been here. Parts of Sydney have had some heavy rain though and we were a bit worried when they started releasing Warragamba Dam which was also overflowing. If conditions are right and we get heavy rain and the dam releases water our town can be cut off and parts flood. My street doesn't flood but it is really difficult to get out of town. But from the weekend we have had nice warm days and lovely cool nights. Makes sleeping more comfortable. If it could only stay like this all year I would be happy.


----------



## Celyia (Sep 16, 2014)

Those look amazing! You've put a lot of hard work into your garden. Fresh food! Yummy!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, everything looks so good and the plants are all healthy. Those pictures should be in a gardening magazine.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful pictures of your beautifully healthy garden, Lyn!

And, I LOVE the pictures of the ladybug. 

Wish I could have a home-grown tomato that sounds heavenly!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Luckily where I am Lyn we rarely get hail. It sort of hits on either side of my town and misses us usually. If we get hail it is very small and melts immediately. We have only had one bad hail storm in the 30 odd years I have been here. Parts of Sydney have had some heavy rain though and we were a bit worried when they started releasing Warragamba Dam which was also overflowing. If conditions are right and we get heavy rain and the dam releases water our town can be cut off and parts flood. My street doesn't flood but it is really difficult to get out of town. But from the weekend we have had nice warm days and lovely cool nights. Makes sleeping more comfortable. If it could only stay like this all year I would be happy.


Thank you Kate.... Wish we could have some of your rain... It's really dry the grass is dead...



Celyia said:


> Those look amazing! You've put a lot of hard work into your garden. Fresh food! Yummy!


Thank you Celyia...



Cody said:


> Wow, everything looks so good and the plants are all healthy. Those pictures should be in a gardening magazine.


Thank you Cody....



FaeryBee said:


> *Wonderful pictures of your beautifully healthy garden, Lyn!
> 
> And, I LOVE the pictures of the ladybug.
> 
> Wish I could have a home-grown tomato that sounds heavenly!*


Thank you Deb... It is easy to grow tomatoes you should try... Must be Spring for the lady Beatles to be out there are a few of them around.... Glad you liked my photos.....


----------



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

WoW lyn, your garden looks amazing and really well organized and the greens looks so healthy & Yummy, did I mentioned Yummy, you made me want to plant my own crop, but sadly I live in a flat and all I have is a balcony, can't wait to see the potatoes .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Abdo said:


> WoW lyn, your garden looks amazing and really well organized and the green look Yummy, did I mentioned Yummy, you made me want to plant my own crop, but sadly I live in a flat and all I have is a balcony, can't wait to see the potatoes .


Thank you Abdo. I can't wait to try the potatoes to...


----------

